# استفسار عن موقع باللغة العربية عن الطاقة الشمسية



## kana (10 مارس 2009)

احتاج الى معرفة موقع عن طاقة الشمسية بى الغة العربية 
او اى روابط مفيدة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 مارس 2009)

أخي هل المعلومات في هذا القسم غير كافية !!! أغلبها باللغة العربية ...


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 مارس 2009)

أخي أنت مهندس ويجب أن تتعلم التفاعل مع أي لغة كانت عربية أو أنكليزية .........


----------



## kana (11 مارس 2009)

اشكركم على النصائح 
ولكن بعض المعلومات عنها للتوضيح الفكرة


----------



## عماد العرب (24 أبريل 2009)

اخي الله يخليك انا من تونس والكثير منا لايجيد الانكليزية فلغتنا الثانية هي الفرنسية مع ذلك لايعيقنى ذلك فحى اللغة اليابانية والهندية و الكورية وغيرها نستعين ببرامج الترجمة 
فلا مجل للعجز


----------



## اميرة الماظ (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اى نوع من الطاقةالشمسية و فى اى مجال هناك الموقعhttp://www.almohandes.org/portal/?p=265 عن الفراغات الشمسيةذات النظام الشمسى الذاتى مع العلم ان المواقع باللغةالعربية قليلة جدا


----------



## اميرة الماظ (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته:
بخصوص المعلومات عن الطاقة الشمسية هذه المعلومةمصدرها رسالة الماجستير الخاصة بى عن انظمةالطاقة الشمسيةو دراسة العمارةالداخلية للمنازل ذات النظام الشمسى ارجو ان تكون مفيدة

بدأ الأتجاه إلى إستغلال الطـاقة الشمسـية فى الكثير من المنشـآت المعمارية والسكنية بصفة خاصة استخدامها سواء لتدفئة او لتبريد الفراغات الداخلية للمنازل ....
وقد أنقسمت الأنظمة الشمسية إلى نوعين من النظم الشمسية لإستخدام الطاقة الشمسية فى المبانى و هما:-

1.	النظام الشمسى غير الذاتى( النظام الشمسى النشط- Active Solar System) .
2.	النظام الشمسى الذاتى ( النظام الشمسى السلبى- Passive Solar System) .

النظام الشمسى الغير ذاتى ( Active Solar System)
و هو نظام يتم فيه إستخدام وسائل ميكانيكية على هيئة خلايا شمسية يطلق عليها ( المجمعات الشمسية Solar Collectors ) تقوم تلك الخلايا بتحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربائية لأداء كل العمليات سواء لتدفئة او تبريد الفراغات الداخلية او لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية ...ألخ و بالتالى فإن نظم التصميـم الداخليـة للفراغات لا تختلف عن الفراغات الداخلية للمنازل التقليدية حيث أن دور الطاقة الشمسية يقتصر علىالخلايا الشمسية المختلفة الملحقة بالمنزل كما فى الشكل ( 1 ) و بالتالى فإننا لا نحتاج إلى عمل دراسة خاصـة بالعمارة الداخلية للفراغات الشمسية الغير ذاتية حيث أن إستخدام الطاقة الشمسية لا يؤثر بصورة مباشرة على نظم العمارة الداخلية و بالتالى لا يؤثر على محددات و خامات العمارة الداخلية مقارنة النظام الشمسي الذاتى Passive Solar System.
[]الشكل ( 1 )
يقتصردور الطاقة الشمسيةعلى الخلايا الشمسية المختلفة الملحقة بالمنزل
	و بوجه عام فإن أى منظومة شمسية غير ذاتية تتكون من اربعة عناصراساسية و هى كالتالى :-
	المستجمعات الشمسية Solar Collectors:-
و هى وسيلة إستجماع للأشعة الشمسية سواء أكانت مباشرة Direct او منتشرة Diffused و تقوم بتحويلها إلى طاقة حرارية Thermal energy او طاقة كهربائية Electrical Energy و للمستجمعات الشمسية أنواع متعددة هى :-


1.	المجمعات المسطحة Flat Plate Collectors .
و تتلخص فكرة عملها فى وجود سطح زعنفى عليه مادة سوداء خاصة selective surface تمتص اشعة الشمس و تنقلها الى انابيب تمر بها مياه ، وبالتالى تنتقل إليها الحرارة لترتفع درجة حرارة المياه الى حوالى 70 درجة مئوية , و عادة ما يركب مع هذه المستجمعات خزان مياه لتخزين الماء الساخن كما يعزل السخان و الخزان حراريا للحفاظ على درجة الحرارة.و عادة ما توجه المجمعات نحو الجنوب فى نصف الكرة الشمالى و نحو الشمال فى نصف الكرة الجنوبى .
2.	مجمعات اسطوانية على شكل قطع مكافىء Parabolic Troughs.
و هى تقوم بتركيز الاشعة الشمسية على ماسورة توضع فى مركز القطع المكافىء و تطلى بمادة سوداء خاصة كما يمكن ان تستخدم فى توليد بخار فى درجة حرارة منخفضة نسبيا ، و توجه هذه المجمعات اما شرقا او غربا و فى كثير من الاحيان تغلف ماسورة المجمع بأنبوب زجاجى يفرغ ما بينه وبين الماسورة لتقليل الفقد الحرارى للجو من الماسورة الساخنة .
3.	مجمعات على هيئة طبق على شكل قطع مكافىء Parabolic Dishes. 

	منظومة التخزين Storage System :-
تستخدم خزانات للاحتفاظ بالحرارة المستجمعة طوال النهار لإستخدامها أثناء الليل او فى الأيام الغائمة وتعد من أفضل الوسائل المستخدمة لتخزين الحرارة لرخص ثمنها و سهولة الحصول عليها، بشـرط مراعـاة الإحتياطات العامة للخزانات التى تحتويها من عزل و حماية ضد الصدأ. 
	منظومة التوزيع الحرارى Heat Distribution System :-
وهذه المنظومة مصممة بحيث تقوم بتوزيع و توصيل الحرارة للفراغات باحد الوسائل الطبيعية المعروفة و هى اما التوصيل او الحمل و فى بعض الاحيان نلجأ لإستخدام الوسائل الصناعية كمجارى الهواء و المراوح.
	منظومة التحكم control System :-
و هى منظومة للتحكم فى المضخات و درجات الحرارة للوصول لأعلى أداء للطاقة .و يُعد إستخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتسخين الماء واحدة من أقدم إستعمالات الطاقة الشمسية. حيث يمتصّ المجمع الشمسى الطاقة الشمسية الخفيفة و يحولها إلى طاقة حرارية،هذه الطاقة تستعمل لتدفئة المنزل.
المجمع الشمسى عبارة عن صفوف من الأنابيب و الصفائح المعدنية، تصبغ 
باللون الأسود لإمتصاص أكبر قدر من الإشعاع و المجمع ذو غلاف زجاجي أو بلاستيكي. كما فى الشكل ( 2 ) المقابل.و هناك نوعين من المجمعات الشمسية:-

1.	مجمع الصحن المستوي:-
يُعــد مجمع الصحن المستوي هو الأكثر شيوعاً فى تدفئة المنشـآت السكنية وتجهيزات التدفأة المركزية.وهو عبـارة عن صندوق معدني معزول بغطاء زجاجي أو بلاستيكي والصحن يأخـذ لون أسـود ماص لأشعة الشمس، و عادة ما يُستخـدم اللـون الأسـود فى طلاء الصحن المستوى ، التزجيج المستخدم فى المجمع يمكن أن يكون شفّاف أو نصف شفاف. النصف شفاف (لإرسال الضوء فقط) وهوعبارة عن زجاج منخفض حديدي، يسمح التزجيج للضوء بالسقوط على الصحن الماص لكن يخفّض كمّية الحرارة المتسربة.أكثر الطلاءات السوداء ما زالت تعكس تقريبا 10 %من الإشعاع الساقط لذا تغطّي بعض الصحون الماصة “ بطلاءات إنتقائية” والتى تحتفظ بأشعة الشمس بشكل أفضل من الطلاء الأسود العادي.والطلاء الإنتقائي المستخدم في المجمع يتضمّن طبقة رقيقة جدا شبه موصلة و تطلى على أساس معدني. 

2-المجـمع السائل:-
في المجمع السائل، تسخّن الطاقة الشمسية سائلاً يتدفّق خلال الأنابيب ، تُربط أنابيب التدفّق بالصحن الماص فتمتص الحرارة خلال الصحن الماص وتجري بسهولةخلال السائل(ماء مضاف اليه بعض الأكاسيد)،و أنابيب التدفّق يمكن أن توجّه بالتوازي

النظــام الشمســى الذاتـــى ( Passive Solar System) :-
يعتمد النظام الشمسى الذاتى على العناصر الطبيعية لتدفئة و تبريد الفراغات الداخلية بدون الاستعانة بأى وسائل ميكانيكية وهذا النظام يتأثر بكفاءة الموقع و توجيه المبنى و نـوعية المواد الأنشـائية المستخدمة فيه و بالتالى مـواد النهو والتشطيب الداخلى .
و إستخدام هذا النظام يتطلب معالجات خاصة لمحددات الفراغات الداخلية لتقوم بتجميع و تخزين الطاقة الشمسية وأعادة أستخدامها مرة أخرى مما يتتطلب إعطاء عملية التصميم الداخلى أهمية كبيرة لدراسة طرق الإنتقال الحرارى خلال الفراغات الداخلية أعتماداً على الوسائل الطبيعية و يلعب العزل الحرارى للمنشــأ دوراً هاماً فى تخزين الحرارة و خاصة الصادرة من الاشخاص( مستخدمى الفراغ) ووحدات الأضــاءة المستخدمة و الأشعة الشمسية النافذة الى الفراغات الداخلية.
و بتخزين الحرارة فى الحوائط و الأرضيات و الأسقف نهارا يصبح المبنى مكتفيا ذاتيا ولا يحتاج لأستخدام أنظمة كهربائية بديلة للتدفئة أو التبريد.


----------



## mahom (5 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م. طارق القيسي (2 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------

